# Panic Attacks



## Moose42552 (Feb 29, 2004)

Over 48 million people suffer from Panic Attacks in the U.S. alone. I'd like to see a chat room open up for discussion about this disabling condition. I have had severe panic attacks most of my life, and I have been on medications for many years. Anyone like to talk about their problems with panic attacks?


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Moved here to the Managing Anxiety forum.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

If you go to the web site for the Midwest Center for Stress and Anxiety, they have a discussion group for panic, anxiety, and depression. It relates to a self-study program that they market, so it may not all make sense to you but you could take a look at it - you might get some helpful tips!


----------

